# Boar 97



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

Last Night, Red Rock, TX., 75 Yds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Silverboar. That 30/30 drops em like a rock.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. never get tired looking at that big grin of yours after a successful hunt--keep nailing them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Silverboar, what did that thing weigh?


----------



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

Dunno. Don't weigh them anymore. I figure they all fall into 1 of 4 categories.....

1) Juvenile

2) Average

3) Over 300 and.....

4) HOLY $H--!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So where did this one fall?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Silverboar said:


> Dunno. Don't weigh them anymore. I figure they all fall into 1 of 4 categories.....
> 
> 1) Juvenile
> 
> ...


Well most that I have seen you with are #4's in my mind! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What happens to them after they take a dirt nap ?


----------

